# Riding from Nyack to Brooklyn along 9w



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi. I'm planning on taking my bike along Nyack to Brooklyn by going along 9W in NJ and crossing over the GW bridge.

I was wondering what are some places to eat near the GW bridge in the NJ side. Are there place in Englewood Cliffs where I can take my bike inside or are there outdoor places to eat so that I can make sure my bike is safe?

I'm wondering if you can also recommend me places in NY (either in downtown or Brooklyn) that would be bike friendly or outdoor.

Where do you guys eat when you want to take a reststop in 9W and NYC/Brooklyn?

Thanks.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

If you like Korean, take a spin around Ft. Lee just west and south of the bridge. Lots of places - I don't know if any have a place where you might eat outside.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

jmoryl said:


> If you like Korean, take a spin around Ft. Lee just west and south of the bridge. Lots of places - I don't know if any have a place where you might eat outside.


Eating outside would be important because I'm sure most restaurants/cafe won't allow you to bring in your bike. Where would a cyclist eat while out on a ride? I'm guessing you guys wouldn't just lock up your bike with the rest of the beaters and walk away for an hour or two and return, no? 

Some of these carbon fiber bikes with their record and dura-ace components will easily go over $5000 so I can't imagine it being left outside for so long.

Am I being a bit overly concerned?


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Throw some energy bars in your pocket and you should be good for the ride.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

katz deli houston street is bke friendly, you can park in side but bring a lock just in case

official eating spot for nj to brooklyn rides


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

jkmacman said:


> katz deli houston street is bke friendly, you can park in side but bring a lock just in case
> 
> official eating spot for nj to brooklyn rides


Thanks. Any suggestions from the other NJ/NY cycling community? Do you really not stop by anywhere to eat, but rather only go on energy bars for the whole day?


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

It's really only about 35 miles or so, you should be able to get through that with a couple of energy bars.
My favorite are Honey Stinger Waffles, you can also make some deli stops once you get into Manhattan.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

In the city, I usually stop at a Deli, pizza or bagel shop. I bring my bike in and take my order to go. Depending on the day, I'll find a spot in the sun or shade and eat.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

when i ride for more than 10 miles, i usually ride with a small group. So when its time to stop at a local store for a quick bite, we'll go in one person at a time. And will have a few people outside to watch the bikes.

I will never leave my bike outside unattended... But funny thing, when i ride up to nyack or when i stop by Strictly Bicycles in Ft Lee, I would not hesitate leaving my bike unattended. I guess my theory is, if people are leaving their $5000 bikes unattended, I can do the same with my cheapo Spesh tarmac. 

But when out riding in the city, im the complete opposite haha.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

If you must stop and take a long lunch break then there are many restaurants with outside seating in upper west side 80s-100s, Amsterdam, Columbus, B'way. You could have your bike near you against the wall or a meter or something. I would not leave my bike unattended in the city even for 30 seconds.

Personally I can't eat a whole sandwich mid-ride and continue riding 30+miles. I second those stinger waffles and orange cliff bloks w/caffeine on the road.


----------

